# Renting Out Your Italian Apartment In Italy...



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there!

I have an apartment in Reggio Calabria, in which I'm interested in renting out in summer and for the months I'm away.

Does anyone know where I can find some information in english on the legalities of doing this. I would be doing it all private, not through an agent.

If anyone is currently renting their home out, I would love to hear from you and any tips and advice you may have.

Grazie tanto,

Adriana


----------



## sharonsmu (Jul 22, 2009)

*holiday lettings*

Hi,

we used to do a similar thing, we have an apartment on the coast in abbruzzo and we used holidaylettings.co.uk to advertise our apartment, you pay an annual fee it was 99 sterling when we did it a couple of years ago and you upload photos and a description and they e-mail you enquiries, there is a calendar for you to block out dates that are already booked, we found it very good and could have rented the apartment 10 times over from Apr - sept, I think the website gives you information on the tax and legal stuff.

Good luck


----------

